# Main > General Discussion >  Looking for cartography articles and tutorials for G*M*S Magazine

## Leviatham

Hello everyone,

After three years of developing my website and getting it stablished, I am looking to expand its content a bit and I'd like to have some regular cartography section with cartography reviews, tutorials and articles.

Unfortunately, I neither know enough about cartography to do the section justice, nor have the time to write a lot more content, so I'm looking for people who'd be willing to contribute to the site.

If you're currently a blogger, or would like to be and/or have ideas for articles, I'd really love to hear from you.

The website is not commercial and none of the current contributors and network member make money out of it, and that includes me (who pays for the hosting), so I'm afraid I can't really afford to pay for professional work. Any submissions are on a volunteer basis and there is no ties to submit a number of items on any given time, so you'd be free to contribute as much or as little as you wanted.

I do receive some maps products in PDF from time to time, though, and I'd be only so happy to pass those to my contributors. Sometimes (though admittedly not often) I do get some physical copies of product and those also go to the contributors.

The website currently has nearly 1 million monthly hits and the podcast has a few thousand listeners (the podcast page had over 52,000 hits last month alone), so your work could be reaching a very decent number of people. 

If this is of interest or would like to find out more, please feel free to email me at paco@gmsmagazine.com

Look forward to hearing from you!

Paco.

----------

